# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Intel Geti Platform, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Intel Corporation

geti.intel.com

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Intel Geti and OpenVINO efforts advance AI and computer vision"

by Sean Michael Kerner
September 27, 2022

----------

